# B.A.D.S. Review



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

BIG update!!!! I have the newer BADS in hand...they should fit the AXIS shafts using a special lube. MO--call me!!!


----------



## MO/ARK (Jun 16, 2004)

Great to know Rich! However, I am usually suspect of things that take "special lube" :tongue:


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

oh, the ointment!!! :zip:hahahahaha


----------



## Top Dog Rick (Aug 2, 2008)

MO/ARK said:


> Great to know Rich! However, I am usually suspect of things that take "special lube" :tongue:



That's what SHE SAID !!!!!:wink:


----------

